
Elance Hit By Security Breach - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/16/elance-hit-by-security-breach/
======
ojbyrne
I've mostly not been anti-techcrunch over the whole twitter thing, but the
last paragraph of this article just inspires multiple levels of "what the
fuck."

~~~
vaksel
agreed, I'd trust Google to secure their servers more than I would myself

